
HyperTerm – JS/HTML/CSS Terminal - pandemicsyn
https://hyperterm.org
======
dsl
The folks who make HyperTerm might have something to say about your product
naming...

[http://www.hilgraeve.com/hyperterminal/](http://www.hilgraeve.com/hyperterminal/)

Edit: I'm surprised more people in the HN crowd aren't familiar with HyperTerm
(Yes that is the name and what everyone called it for many many years) It was
bundled with Windows up to 7, and is still used heavily in industrial control
areas.

~~~
sigzero
That's "HyperTerminal" not "HyperTerm".

~~~
Jtsummers
A very similar name for a product sitting in the same space (terminal
emulator). That's generally an unwise decision as it can create confusion for
_both_ projects, and the one with the trademark (especially since this new
one's name is a substring of the older project) is in a position to make a
valid claim against the new project.

If someone created a new project called Steem to deliver video games to end
users[, would you] be surprised if Valve took issue with their choice of name?

EDIT: Left out part of a sentence.

~~~
digler999
> if Valve took issue

isn't it true that companies _have_ to take issue, otherwise they lose their
trademark? I used to be angry when large corporations would sue a little guy
or nonprofit over name squabbles, but then I heard that the big company can
lose their trademark if they dont.

~~~
zyxley
For an example of this happening, "Aspirin" was originally a Bayer trademark
registered in 1897.

------
benbenolson
There was another project that's extremely similar to this posted a week or so
ago, and it got a lot of flak for existing; I don't think very many commenters
agreed with its existence (except, perhaps, as an educational exercise for the
programmer).

That project was posted here:
[http://rungoterminal.com/](http://rungoterminal.com/)

This, however, is executed and presented much better than that other project,
and catered towards the correct crowd (web developers using Mac OS X).
Although I would never use either, I think that it just goes to show that
presentation is extremely important: these two terminal emulators could very
well be the exact same implementation (or at least very similar), and far less
people would use it because they've chosen the wrong demographic.

Also because of the clean presentation, it creates a perception that HyperTerm
is executed more cleanly than Rungo Terminal, even if there are no facts to
back that belief.

~~~
audleman
Still seems like a fundamental misunderstanding of what a terminal is for. I
SSH into any number of boxes every day, be it on my RaspberryPi, client
machines in AWS, crappy hosting providers, etc. The standard bash terminal is
there on all of them, which can not be said of any project like this.

~~~
LukeShu
_Your_ comment is a fundamental misunderstanding of what a terminal is for.
Bash is not a terminal, it is a shell.

You interact with the shell through the terminal.

Old-school terminals were physical devices that had their own keyboard and CRT
display, and were connected to the computer via a serial port. Modern
"terminals" are actually terminal emulators (software that emulates the older
hardware) that display the emulated terminal display on your screen. That
might be your kernel's /dev/tty1 which displays the text by directly writing
to the graphics card. Or, it might be a user-space application that displays
it as a window in a graphics system; such as PuTTY[1], Terminal.app, iTerm,
XTerm, gnome-terminal, or one of these projects.

[1] PuTTY is not just a terminal emulator, it is also an SSH client, among
other things.

------
dejawu
Anybody remember TermKit[0]? This was my first thought when I saw "JS/HTML/CSS
Terminal". It was built on WebKit (five years ago, before the everything-in-JS
craze really began) and had a lot of really promising features like smart
MIME-type support... and then development sort of stopped.

I'd love to see the concept revisited with present-day technologies and
platforms.

[0]: [https://acko.net/blog/on-termkit/](https://acko.net/blog/on-termkit/)

~~~
vbit
Heh yes.

There was also a mozilla XUL based terminal many years ago - can't remember
the name though.

~~~
sime2009
XMLterm

The only article about is that I've ever found or read is this one:

[http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2000/06/07/xmlterm/](http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2000/06/07/xmlterm/)

------
nathancahill
You guys just can't stop making cool stuff can you? now.sh, now-serve, micro..
I'm not the biggest Node fan, but these are really well done. Execution on
these ideas has always been 10/10.

~~~
sotojuan
I'm a big fan of their markdown semi-renderer. Is that open source?

~~~
nathancahill
Yeah, I like that too. Just emailed them about it.

------
vortico
Just an idea: The only windowed applications I use are a terminal (st), my
text editor (Atom), and a browser (Firefox). Suppose I switched to HyperTerm,
Atom, and Chromium. I would have three copies of the Chromium renderer and V8
interpreter loaded in memory. Is there a project that merges these things into
a single daemon, to improve individual app startup time, save memory, and
reduce the binary size from 42 MB (for HyperTerm) to the size of only its own
components?

~~~
curioussavage
All you have to do is enter a url and it will render web pages. It uses redux
and lets extension developers modify any action basically letting them modify
anything, so an extension that makes a nice browser is definitely possible.
Also I'm sure you could embed Atom into it too. Basically my holy grail , an
entire web dev environment in one app/window with tabs..

~~~
xena
But you can already have this pretty trivially in emacs:
[http://puu.sh/q3hpW/2933a20e84.png](http://puu.sh/q3hpW/2933a20e84.png)

~~~
dkns
You can also render full webpages using webkit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/4srze9/watching_yout...](https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/4srze9/watching_youtube_inside_emacs_25/)

~~~
xena
Cool, I don't know if I really have a use for that though, I kinda like having
the documentation I pull up match the color scheme of my code.

------
rosalinekarr
This looks very well executed and really cool, but I'm honestly really tired
of all the node/electron terminals. In its favor, this project looks a lot
more clean and less opinionated than that 'Black Screen' monstrocity.

~~~
michaelmior
I'm curious why there's so much node/electron negativity circulating.
(Although I guess asking for positivity when it comes to electron is a bit of
a stretch :P)

~~~
jackmott
Well for instance, Atom and VSCode have ~50ms (or ~49x) more input latency
than editors written in C (source: [https://pavelfatin.com/typing-with-
pleasure/](https://pavelfatin.com/typing-with-pleasure/) )

But maybe we are willing to accept 50x worse performance and higher memory
requirements and slower startup time because the language is nice and
guarantees correctness....Well no, it is javascript, not Haskell or Lisp. So,
what is the win here? Why have we collectively decided javascript is a good
tool for making applications for the desktop?

~~~
johnfn
* We've decided to use JavaScript because the community is there. Go ahead and write an IDE in Haskell - have fun rewriting all the libraries that already exist in JavaScript and soliciting for open source contributions when a tiny fraction of all programmers can understand it.

I love Haskell and lisp, but you have to face the facts.

* TypeScript is actually a good language, and gives pretty darn good correctness guarantees.

* Your benchmark does not test against VSCode, which is much faster than Atom.

~~~
stymaar
> * TypeScript is actually a good language, and gives pretty darn good
> correctness guarantees.

TypeScript's main focus is IDE tooling, not correctness. Here is an example on
how generics are unsound in TypeScript: [http://djcordhose.github.io/flow-vs-
typescript/2016_hhjs.htm...](http://djcordhose.github.io/flow-vs-
typescript/2016_hhjs.html#/21)

If you want to write JavaScript with a type system focused on soundness, you
should give [flow]([https://flowtype.org/](https://flowtype.org/)) a try.

~~~
johnfn
I don't think that anyone argued TypeScript is 100% sound, nor is that a
meaningful goal to hit. I find TS to be a solid language that gives me
reasonable confidence in my code. (The tooling is also great!)

------
Tloewald
This makes me want to re-implemented "commando" from AUX/MPW (I've never
understood why this idea didn't take off).

If you don't know, when you typed an ellipsis after a command in AUX or MPW a
dialog box would be displayed showing the most popular toggles and options for
the command (and allowing graphical file-picking). When you clicked "ok" it
would type the command for you, so it made the command line both easier to use
and easier to learn.

(I just downloaded and tried it out and lost my enthusiasm. There's no attempt
to provide a proper GUI.)

~~~
flomo
> I just downloaded and tried it out and lost my enthusiasm. There's no
> attempt to provide a proper GUI.

That was always my take on Commando. In theory, there's an idea there. In
practice, it's not clear who it was supposed to appeal to. If one has to mouse
around, just provide a proper GUI wrapper for the tool.

~~~
Tloewald
I lost enthusiasm for hyperterm. Commando was awesome.

------
masukomi
Can anyone comment on how this compares to Black Screen ?
[https://github.com/shockone/black-screen](https://github.com/shockone/black-
screen)

~~~
jolux
Black Screen is a shell as well as a terminal. This is just a terminal.

------
pyre
How well does it deal with copious amounts of text scrolling across the
screen. It's been a while since I've used it, but IIRC Gnome Terminal had big
issues with this for a long time (due to the underlying library that they were
using).

~~~
paulv
It's really bad. Not as bad as gnome-terminal back in the day (it's been fixed
for a while), but it definitely can't keep up with a 'find /usr'.

(I'm running it on linux, ymmv).

------
suyash
This is bad ass job, congratulations. Like someone else mention in the
comments, execution and idea you get 100/100 points.

------
parent5446
A while ago I wrote something similar to this as a school project, but instead
of being a local terminal, it was for a remote server. There was a sort of
virtual file system the user interacted with, with metadata stored in MySQL,
as one does for school projects.

The moral of the story is that I hated having a terminal in JavaScript for a
remote server, so I have no idea why I would want one for my local computer.

~~~
mashlol
I'm curious why you hated the fact that it was in JavaScript? Was it because
it ran in the browser? Because this one probably can, but it runs natively by
default as far as I can tell.

~~~
parent5446
It wasn't really the browser. In fact the fact that it even ran in a browser
was pretty cool.

It was just the lack of full terminal support, and how if I wanted to add even
the most basic of features, it would take thousands of lines of code (this was
before things really took off and there were libraries for everything, not
that it makes it too much better).

Instead I can make a terminal that's significantly more efficient and
responsive, with a fraction of the amount of code, and without having to write
any JavaScript, which is its own achievement.

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
>Instead I can make a terminal that's significantly more efficient and
responsive

...and that runs on exactly one OS, and doesn't support the 250k+ Node
modules, and that doesn't support standardized plugins, and that can't open
web pages locally...

JavaScript hate is so 2010.

~~~
wrl
Hey, I have a few issues with your attitude.

Firstly, if there is one piece of software that I want to be fast,
lightweight, and most importantly secure, it's my terminal emulator. The hard
part isn't drawing characters to the screen (which is what HTML and CSS would
help with), it's the VT100 parsing and logic, which can be written in...well,
anything, really.

I would first like to point out that the HyperTerm OSX zip is 43mb, and the
unzipped HyperTerm.app is 123mb.

Supporting exactly one OS: again, the OS specific bits aren't the hard part.
Blitting characters to the screen is easy, and platform independence certainly
isn't worth 123mb of overhead.

250k+ Node modules: The number of packages in a package repository is a poor
metric for determining anything except the number of packages in the package
repository. npm has tons of redundant or ill-maintained packages, and that's
even before we discuss whether having a bunch of available packages makes a
terminal better _at all_. In my opinion, it doesn't, and this circles back
around to the fact that a terminal needs to be secure. I sure as hell don't
want random unaudited code running in the same application that I use to
administer systems.

Standardised plugins: what standardised plugins? npm modules? Not sure what
you mean here.

Can't open web pages locally: Why should a terminal do that? As a party trick?
I don't want to stand in the way of improvement, here, but I also have no
problem opening a separate web browser to browse the web.

Javascript hate: It's not hate when people bring up salient points. Just
because the web platform is open and everybody is using it right now doesn't
mean that it's perfect or above criticism.

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
>Firstly, if there is one piece of software that I want to be fast,
lightweight, and most importantly secure, it's my terminal emulator.

So you prefer one written in ... C? Because C is secure by design? <rim shot>

Coding a terminal in Rust or even Go would be awesome, I admit...

>Standardised plugins: what standardised plugins? npm modules? Not sure what
you mean here.

See the demo animation for a (silly yet awesome) example.

>250k+ Node modules

Point is to use them to do other cool things client-side. It's a Really Big
Toolbox. The CSS/HTML part can potentially provide interesting options as
well.

>It's not hate when people bring up salient points.

>>>without having to write any JavaScript, which is its own achievement.

The latter quote is from the comment I was replying to. It is not a "salient
point," but simple JavaScript hate. His other points were that, in the past,
he had written a JavaScript terminal as a school project that he ended up
hating, it took him thousands of lines of code, and he'd done it before Node
existed to provide the batteries. What salient points do you actually refer
to?

I'm not really disagreeing with you about the terminal: Honestly I will keep
my lighter terminal with tabs and good UI for most real uses. But I love to
see people innovating; providing extendable architecture is the way we get
great new features.

Maybe there's no killer feature in this one to justify the extra weight, but
neither do I see the need to pile hate on it because JavaScript; even less
because they had a bad experience in school writing a JavaScript project that
was similar.

~~~
parent5446
> So you prefer one written in ... C? Because C is secure by design? <rim
> shot>

You missed the point. A program that is 2,500,000 lines of code of interpreted
JavaScript, and was written by some guy in a few weeks who pulled in hundreds
of unaudited third party libraries, is _definitely_ less secure than a 100,500
line C application that has been slowly developed, improved, and audited for
some 25 years or more.

>See the demo animation for a (silly yet awesome) example.

A plugin is inherently not "standard" if it does not work on terminals other
than the one it's designed for. Zsh has _many_ plugins, albeit not "standard",
and almost definitely fulfills all of the functionality you could want out of
this project.

>Point is to use them to do other cool things client-side. It's a Really Big
Toolbox. The CSS/HTML part can potentially provide interesting options as
well.

As said before, I don't want to do really cool things with CSS and HTML _in my
terminal_. That's what I use a proper browser, IDE, or other functional-
specific application for. And even if I did want a program that did absolutely
everything, I'd rather use Emacs than some random NodeJS terminal emulator
somebody wrote.

> The latter quote is from the comment I was replying to. It is not a "salient
> point," but simple JavaScript hate.

JavaScript is objectively a bad language, and to simply say "JavaScript hate
is so 2010" is a cheap redirect of actual criticisms of the language. (And no,
I don't think ES6 makes it that much better, although at the very least it
becomes bearable that way.)

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
>JavaScript is objectively a bad language

JavaScript is _not_ objectively bad. I have 30 years experience programming in
probably 15 languages and both formal and informal education in language
theory to back that assertion up.

It's objectively not perfect, but then most languages have problems. There are
a few regretful mistakes in the design, but they can be worked around by using
programming style decisions enforced by a linter.

JavaScript has some of the most advanced features of languages available
today, including lambdas, closures, and asynchronous coding patterns that make
it faster at dealing with IO than naive C implementations.

Most of what sucks about using JavaScript is dealing with the DOM and browser
differences in DOM implementations, but that's not _JavaScript_ , that's just
dealing with multiple browser platforms. Which you don't have to do in Node or
Electron.

>"JavaScript hate is so 2010" is a cheap redirect of actual criticisms

No, it was a cheap comeback at substance-free hate directed at the language.
If you want to argue details, read JavaScript, The Good Parts (or watch the
YouTube video of the same name), and get back to me with what parts of
JavaScript are actually, objectively _bad_. And in order to meet the
"objectively" threshold, be sure to cite studies, because otherwise it's just
your opinion.

~~~
parent5446
I really don't feel like carrying on another JavaScript argument, so we'll
just have to agree to disagree.

> I have 30 years experience programming in probably 15 languages and both
> formal and informal education in language theory to back that assertion up.

Although please come back when this becomes a true statement.

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
>Although please come back when this becomes a true statement.

That sir is uncalled for.

------
ktamura
As an Acme user, I find the extensibility feature very interesting: Once you
are used to Acme's contextual (and programmable) handling of text, it's hard
to go back to a normal terminal.

~~~
MrTonyD
Never heard of Acme -- can you elaborate?

~~~
netghost
It was an editor for Plan9.

Here you go:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_(text_editor)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_\(text_editor\))

~~~
MrTonyD
Thanks...followed the Wikipedia link to the Rob Cox demo video. Mind blowing
to have an editor as an OS filesystem that can intercept OS events. If I
hadn't spent the last 20 years learning vi I would grab a copy and give it a
try.

~~~
jabl
Yeah, plan 9 did a lot of cool things and fixed many of Unix fundamental
warts. Taking the "everything is a file" much further, and namespaces as a
fundamental primitive rather than something bolted on afterwards, for
starters.

Alas, too little too late, it seems.

~~~
pjmlp
Inferno and Limbo improved upon it.

------
cocktailpeanuts
I tried to use this but got stuck when i opened up vim with NERDTree, it
wouldn't expand folders...

------
GreaterFool
I think it would be great if we could go beyond text in terminal applications.
Think Jupyter notebooks but inside terminal. It would be great if terminal
window was just an OpenGL surface that one could draw on, with good API for
doing just text. Something as simple as "put this interactive plot in this
20x20 area there" would make a big difference for a lot of programs and
scripts I'm writing. At the moment if I want something like that I pipe the
data through websocket to the browser and that's OK but I'd rather stay in the
terminal.

~~~
Per_Bothner
That is the goal of the DomTerm [http://domterm.org](http://domterm.org)
project. I see little point in a JS-based terminal emulator unless you can
"print out" graphics, images, or general HTML. DomTerm's goal is "full" xterm
compatibility _and_ embeddable graphics, rich(er) text, etc.

------
webXL
imgcat[1] is one of my favorite terminal innovations as of late. I thought I'd
take a long shot and see if it worked since that functionality seems like it
would be simple for a browser-engine-based terminal to handle, but sadly no-
go. I smell pull request.

[1][https://www.iterm2.com/documentation-
images.html](https://www.iterm2.com/documentation-images.html)

~~~
riskable
Gate One (web-based terminal) has had this functionality for years:

[https://github.com/liftoff/GateOne/](https://github.com/liftoff/GateOne/)

Just 'cat someimage.jpeg' or 'cat someimage.png' and it'll display it right
there in the terminal. Works great if I do say so myself (I wrote it =).

~~~
webXL
I think I've come across this before. So it's a browser/web server solution,
right? Seems like there could be some performance/security issues. Seems
pretty full featured, though. Nice work!

~~~
riskable
Hundreds of thousands of users for three years now and there's yet to be any
reports of a security issue. The closest thing was a very mild information
disclosure issue with the bundled ssh_connect.py script... Because it imported
readline you could hit ESC twice and see a listing of the files in the same
directory as the script (one other file). Couldn't do anything with that info
though, haha. Regardless, I fixed that years ago and there's been nothing
since.

------
juandazapata
It definitely looks cool, but may I ask what's the problem that is being
solved here? Does it support tmux or at least window splits?

Which problems does this solve that the regular Terminal didn't solve? I'm
kind of lost here, "I need some fireworks while I type in my terminal" is not
a problem that I have often to be honest.

~~~
chadlavi
my guess is "a terminal that a person who is more comfortable with html, js
and css than bash will like"

I must say, using basically a css stylesheet to control how your terminal
looks and behaves does feel a lot more user friendly than a PS variable.

~~~
NickBusey
I just tried it, and yes, tmux works.

Also, it seems really fast. Liking it so far. Especially after iTerm
versioning jumped the shark.

------
Neetpeople
Would you recommend this to a beginner? Hilariously I'm actually asking for a
friend, I don't have a Mac.

~~~
eridius
OS X comes with a built-in terminal (that's actually pretty good). There's no
reason for a beginner to reach for any third-party terminal software.

~~~
nathancahill
Besides iTerm2 maybe. Default config is very similar to the built-in OS X
terminal.

~~~
eridius
I would not recommend iTerm2 to a beginner. The iTerm developers believe in
the kitchen sink approach to preferences, which is not very beginner-friendly.
And there's not much reason to use iTerm2 in general anyway now that
Terminal.app has mouse support, I'm only aware of a few relatively esoteric
features that iTerm2 has that Terminal doesn't (support for colors outside of
the 256-color palette, and built-in support for showing tmux panes as iTerm
window splits).

~~~
masukomi
pretty sure that iTerm2 for a beginner is pretty much identical to Terminal.
At that stage don't know enough to leverage it's fancy capabilities so they
don't get in the way and confuse you. When you're ready for them, they're
there for you. In Terminal you have something that looks and works almost
identical but when you want more you can't have it.

------
627467
"Builds for Windows and Linux are coming very soon"

I can't wait. Anyone knows how I could build this on windows?

~~~
guessmyname
Follow the instructions from the GitHub page [1] the ones under the
"Contribute" title, that will be enough for you. If you don't know how to work
with a Node.JS project then wait for their official Windows release.

[1]
[https://github.com/zeit/hyperterm#contribute](https://github.com/zeit/hyperterm#contribute)

~~~
OhSoHumble
Their installation notes involve executing a bash script.

Also, the node package `child_pty` is part of the dependency tree - which
doesn't support Windows. This is all totally fine but now I'm genuinely
curious about how this builds on Windows.

------
webXL
Initial commit 15 days ago?? I think I'll hold off on any sudo commands or
special permissions requested by the OS.

Looks super cool though. Seems like a no-brainer with Electron.

Edit: I take that back, since it largely leverages hterm by the Chromium team,
looks like the real first commit was in 2011 or so.

------
disease
My first reaction is: "This could be the VS Code of terminals". For those
stuck on Windows, where the choice in terminals is pretty bad AND more and
more Windows dev is done from the command line (hello 'dotnet'), this could be
very welcome.

~~~
blackguardx
Microsoft announced support for Linux/Unix tools in Windows 10 awhile back.
You can get bash if you want.

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/commandline/wsl/about](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/commandline/wsl/about)

~~~
colemickens
bash might be there, but the terminal emulation is still pretty bad. (I'm a
week or two behind on preview builds, but I still couldn't run a bunch of
ncurses/tmux/mosh type apps).

conhost.exe is a shame and it's kind of indicative how much joy it was just to
get some basics (like QuickEdit by default, etc).

~~~
NobleSir
For windows, conemu ( [http://conemu.github.io](http://conemu.github.io) ) is
a bit more annoying to configure than terminal.app, but works just as well,
and even has the more powerful built in features like tmux. Of course you have
to run something like msys2 (or maybe the bash for windows, but I haven't
tried it yet) to get the "unix" environment.

------
overcast
Awesome. However there is just no way someone developing a terminal, hasn't
heard of HyperTerminal. It was bundled with every Windows OS. Good luck with
that naming cease and desist :/

------
marknadal
Bored at first, then was forced to smile with glee. Now I must download it,
even though I was originally poo-pooing "another terminal" in my head. Well
done, well done.

------
S3curityPlu5
[http://www.trademarkia.com/trademarks-
search.aspx?tn=hyperte...](http://www.trademarkia.com/trademarks-
search.aspx?tn=hyperterm)

hyperterm Search Apply Now! This name is not found in our database of U.S.
trademarks, so Apply for it Now. Check off countries you wish to trademark
your name/slogan in.

------
dgquintas
Another JS terminal emulator,
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/apps/libapps/+/master/hter...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/apps/libapps/+/master/hterm)

~~~
hugozap
HyperTerm uses hterm underneath.

------
tedmiston
Rendering a webpage in the shell is neat. The concept of a terminal wrapped in
a browser has a lot of potential.

It also seems like iTerm is moving in the direction of richer media
integration with recent features like inline image rendering.

------
hugozap
I'm trying it and it feels great. The ability to easily extend it is huge!

------
jetblackio
Looks really cool, but honestly the input lag is noticeable when compared to
something like iTerm. Not sure that's something I could get used to. Is that
just a limitation of Electron?

------
magerleagues
I'm excited to see if a community arises to build and share themes for
HyperTerm. I switched from iTerm, and will reply back to this comment if I
switch back.

------
tshadwell
See also: [https://github.com/shockone/black-
screen](https://github.com/shockone/black-screen)

------
ixtli
tiny nitpick for a really cool thing: it's not based on JS/HTML/CSS, it's
written in or build on JS/HTML/CSS.

------
drinchev
If that has the iTerm speed it will be my new terminal app. It looks awesome!
Can't wait to see the ecosystem around it.

------
jp_sc
CodePicnic [https://codepicnic.com/](https://codepicnic.com/)

~~~
enraged_camel
I think HyperTerm is free. _And_ open-source.

------
67079F105EC467B
Ctrl-a seems to be selecting all, how am I suppose to get out of a screen if I
can't Ctrl-a d?

This seems like a oversight.

------
laktak
For anybody with Firefox/Autoplay disabled, you need to right click and select
play to see the demo...

------
winter_blue
Is there any way to use HyperTerm as an embeddable terminal emulator in your
own web apps?

~~~
RobertKerans
That's gonna be one staggeringly heavyweight web app.

------
iLemming
oh wow. This is awesome! Now I desperately need a Clojurescript plugin for
this.

------
damptowel
Finally, I've always wanted a terminal with particle effects!

------
sdegutis
It assumes I have npm installed. Probably shouldn't:

[https://github.com/zeit/hyperterm/issues/134](https://github.com/zeit/hyperterm/issues/134)

------
cdnsteve
Would be interesting to see a Hypermedia API explorer.

------
rzhikharevich
Personally, I dislike the march of the web technologies towards the desktop. I
think, we forgot what they're intended to be used for.

------
decayy
This would work so well with Atom

------
daveheq
Why not just call it JSTerminal?

------
kzahel
How is this different from crosh / hterm?

------
nikolay
Yet another "thin" client...

------
dema_guru
Cool

------
guard-of-terra
As a long Konsole user, I wonder if it supports unlimited logging, how it will
react to 500M of console backlog, what's up with scrolling/overflow at all?

In my experience, terminal is one of the trickest to get right under extreme
conditions.

What's with tabs also? :)

------
pikachu_is_cool
Hopefully this inspires someone to make a Lua/Python scriptable terminal. I'm
not a big fan of the web stack. This is a pretty cool concept though.

~~~
SwellJoe
ES6 fixes most of my biggest problems with JavaScript as a language, and adds
a few things I didn't think of, but are nice. Generators, destructuring
assignment, nicer class syntax, etc. I found this series of blog posts
helpful: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/category/es6-in-
depth/](https://hacks.mozilla.org/category/es6-in-depth/)

Sure, there's still a lot of old code out there to read, but I would guess
this project is using mostly modern patterns. Most Node projects do.

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
Yeah I'm sure JS is better than before but I just don't like the web stack in
general. I don't like using CSS/HTML/DOM.

------
knodi
-_- another node.js term

~~~
Zezima
you're my hero

------
posterboy
the video is a bit silly in the end

~~~
mirekrusin
It is outrageously silly but maybe that's the point - it carries a message
that you can do whatever you want with it (and implies - without much effort,
if you can do silly things like this).

There is unexplored area sitting just right there.

Imagine having easy access to ncurses replacement, jupyter kernels like output
from any of your "console" tools - that would be awesome.

~~~
posterboy
> It is outrageously silly but maybe that's the point

exactly, I don't understand the downvotes. The parts I saw however, didn't
show what you wish for.

The video doesn't seem to have a slider, but click to skip or some. A visual
indicator would be nice.

